

Your personality can affect your productivity–and salary - sharkweek
http://qz.com/389044/your-personality-can-affect-your-productivity-and-salary/

======
Errorcod3
Did not agree with the title initially due to my current position being set,
and my promotions are automatic.

However after reading the article, I realized that how I got to where I am was
from my networking, and my productive dedicated work ethic. So my personality
helped me land my current stable job and allowed me to earn more.

